# Double Knits



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Does any one here still use double knits or have any interest in acquiring left over pieces of double knit. 
I have a bunch that I have been thinking of putting on the barter board and thought I would ask if there was any interest here first.

Elaine


----------



## mtviolet (Jan 17, 2012)

I piece them together to use as backs for everyday quilts. They wear forever and are very warm.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

I had not even thought of that. I have one of those plastic trunks full of them and no clue what to do with them. 
Maybe I should take a closer look.  Thanks for the idea.

Elaine


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

We have a local retirement center close to us. There are many volunteers who cut the knit fabric into squares, approximately 6" - 8". Another volunteers sews them together.

Many of the local churches knot these tops into comforters. The local missions and other relief agencies are very thankful for the comforters. In the winter the missions are very full and always have a need for blankets.

They take a lot of abuse and wash up well.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

The knits that I have are more of the clothing kind and not the softer type. 
Thus the question if anyone had a use for them. Sort of the type that we used to make pants and suit jackets out of them.

Elaine


----------



## mtviolet (Jan 17, 2012)

Those work great for quilt backs. they wear well and are very warm. That is the type I use.


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

Most of the knits that are cut for the comforters are from clothing that don't sell at the resale store.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

OK then I will check into this idea. thanks for the input. I would have never thought about using them that way. I have way too much fabric on my hands.
 

Elaine


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Are you talking about polyester double knit here, cotton, cotton poly? I'd be interested to know due to the idea of using for quilts. I'd never have thought of using poly that way and I have some of that.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

I am talking about the polyester double knit that I used to make pants from and I assume that is what they are referring to also. I will try to dig some out today and post a picture.
I also have a ton of it in what I would call scrap pieces. I rarely throw anything sewing related away. 
Someone usually comes up with an idea for using it. 
Elaine


----------



## mtviolet (Jan 17, 2012)

I too am talking about polyester double knit, you just can't wear that stuff out, it is warm and will last forever.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I saw a quilt top made from that kind of knit, like the old pant suits use to be made from. It was just 4 or 5 inch squares. It was very pretty and colorful. My friend was just going to tie it instead of trying to quilt it. That stuff just never wears out.


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

I've used the poly double knit as a filler for tied quilts. A simple pieced top and whatever is available for a backing then tied with heavy crochet thread. I've given them to homeless shelters to give away. They can be rolled up like a bedroll and given to transients who are often out at night in the cold.


----------



## goodhors (Sep 6, 2011)

We have such a quilt, has been used around here for MANY years, still good as new, bright colored. The backing is heavy flannel, but the top is polyester knit fabrics made into a pattern. I think the lining is also flannel layers. Quilt has a lot of miles on it, always was packed in the camper to use on vacation. Washes like a dream, dries in the dryer real fast. It is also tied, not quilt stitched. Very warm. Would be an easy care item for giving away to people with no homes, if you made up some quilts with the knit fabrics.

I would recommend using a sewing machine to put the pieces together for the top, it would be stronger than hand stitching for the weight of the fabric. Last longer too.




Ruby said:


> I saw a quilt top made from that kind of knit, like the old pant suits use to be made from. It was just 4 or 5 inch squares. It was very pretty and colorful. My friend was just going to tie it instead of trying to quilt it. That stuff just never wears out.


----------



## housewife (Mar 16, 2006)

goodhors said:


> We have such a quilt, has been used around here for MANY years, still good as new, bright colored. The backing is heavy flannel, but the top is polyester knit fabrics made into a pattern. I think the lining is also flannel layers. Quilt has a lot of miles on it, always was packed in the camper to use on vacation. Washes like a dream, dries in the dryer real fast. It is also tied, not quilt stitched. Very warm. Would be an easy care item for giving away to people with no homes, if you made up some quilts with the knit fabrics.
> 
> I would recommend using a sewing machine to put the pieces together for the top, it would be stronger than hand stitching for the weight of the fabric. Last longer too.


My Great Aunt made me a tied polyester quilt no batting. If I was in my teens it was only just, so it's almost 40 or so. I loved it. Very warm. DS #1 started using it and will not even give it back to let me mend it.


----------

